# externe Festplatte mit USB Stromversorgung



## mitch_byu_kennen (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich benötige eine externe Festplatte mit USB Stromversorung. Die Platte sollte so 150- 200 Gb groß sein.
Könnt ihr mir da eine empfehlen?

mfg mitch


----------



## IAN (30. November 2005)

Maxtor OneTouch.
Meine hat 250GB 8MB Cache 7.200 U/min
Läuft seit knapp 2Jahren ohne Probleme trotz häufigen Transports.

gruß IAN


----------



## mitch_byu_kennen (30. November 2005)

Aber hat die auch eine Stromversorgung mittels USB oder ist das mit Netzteil?

mfg mitch


----------



## Alexander12 (30. November 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. So große Festplatten sind meistens mit Netzteil.

Es gibt aber auch USB-Kabel, mit denen Man den Atrom von 2 USB-Anschlüssen in ein Kabel bündeln kann, damit kriegt Man meistens Geräte auch ohne Netzteil zum Laufen, aber ob das in der GB-Region geht, kp.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## akrite (30. November 2005)

...wer eine externe Festplatte mit Strom über USB betreiben will , sollte folgendes beachten:
- immer 2 USB-Stecker(einen für Strom und einen für Daten) für den Rechner und einen für die Platte
- wenn das nicht geht, dann einen aktiven USB-Hub zwischenschalten
- Speed und Cache der HDD spielt keine Rolle, der USB-Port ist der Flaschenhals
- auf Verträglichkeiten mit VIA- oder nForce-Chipsätzen achten
- wenn XP dann mit SP2 und USB-Treiber nachinstallieren.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Alexander12 (30. November 2005)

Hi.

Info: Die Treiber müssten beim Mainboard eigentlich dabei sein, ja oder halt SP2,


MfG Alexander12


----------

